

Put a sock in it, you dickless wonders - thehodge
http://www.kernelmag.com/yiannopoulos/4115/put-a-sock-in-it-you-dickless-wonders/#hn

======
caiusdurling
I would wonder if the author had been drinking, but I've been drinking
(scotch, thanks for asking), and I'm just sat here going WTF at it.

